

Meet the 'Refrigerator Ladies' Who Programmed the ENIAC - mjhoy
http://mentalfloss.com/article/53160/meet-refrigerator-ladies-who-programmed-eniac?bypass=1

======
skidoo
(somewhat) Interesting sidenote: "Women in refrigerators" has been a big meme
in the world of comic books the last several years. Begat by writer Gail
Simone (the name of her old and long-running blog) to comment on the excessive
examples of brutal to the point of blatant misogyny that exists in mainstream
comics. Females, whether romantic interests or heroines themselves, have the
curious tendency to meet with extremely violent ends, with the case that
prompted Simone being a superhero's girlfriend found murdered and packed away
in a fridge.

Just thought the terminology, while in a different context, was notable for
yet sharing a derogatory inclination.

